# 190 foot 4 lane 1/24th scale Carrera track



## RacerXtreme (Jan 21, 2010)

Put this up in another section, but I guess it should be here.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

wow what a track !! makes me wanna put the lil cars away ! is that track something you built ? i,m diggin the layers long straights and the head lights. by the way the production was first class. bet them skate rats wish they could them rails. very cool..


----------



## RacerXtreme (Jan 21, 2010)

*Dead Man's Curve in Shelby Twp.*

You've got to start somewhere...


----------



## RacerXtreme (Jan 21, 2010)

*Dmc 202*

It's 40' from one end of the track to the other.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

That is way cool. An in-car camera would probably look cool with that track.

Can the skatepunk ride the curves?


----------



## RacerXtreme (Jan 21, 2010)

*In-car camera*

Yep, you're right. I have to get some in-car camera footage. Just got a new 
Carrera (1/32) Mercedes and at 15 or 16 volts I can come out of the banked 
curve (at the far end of the track) and launch the car in the air and do a 360
degree spin as I'm coming down that steep downhill - and nearly land it 
back in the correct lane. Came close a dozen times, but haven't done it yet.

But I will......

Oh, and that's with a bone-stock off the shelf car. No mods or extra magnets.


When I first put that downhill in after the banked curve, I thought it was kind of weird at first, and now I think it's one of the most unique and interesting
parts of any slot car track I've ever raced on. If you look closely, there are no straights between the banked curve and the drop-off. Makes the car act
strange when you're sliding it sideways and it drops off that far and that fast.

Got a couple cars that I can get consistent air time with - lap after lap. 

And it doesn't seem to be too hard on the cars because they are kind of "floating" down the hill.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Wouldn't mind running on that layout. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Awesome track!! When I first saw your track I noticed that drop after the big bank and thought it would be very cool to drive! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RacerXtreme (Jan 21, 2010)

*weird sections of track....*

That drop off is by far the most exciting part of ANY slot car track I've ever
built or raced on. There is a 40 foot straight-a-way (with a little jog in it) leading into that banked curve. As soon as that 180 degree banked curve
is done you immediately hit the drop off. There are no straights after the
banked curve. So you need to slow down and try to manage the rear end 
sliding out in the corner .... as you go down the steep hill. 

That hill (I have 2 of them in my track...) is built from a 4 piece Carrera
bridge set assembled in the WRONG way. Look up the pictures of a 4 piece bridge. If you have Carrera track and want something different in your layout,
this is it. 

I just launched a brand-new 1/32 Carrera Mercedes SLR McLaren 722GT into
a 360 degree spin - IN THE AIR - off of that downhill and landed back in the same lane and kept going. 

Coolest thing I've ever done with a slot car in the past 40 years....


----------



## RacerXtreme (Jan 21, 2010)

*Carrera Mercedes SLR McLaren*

That is a bone stock..... right-out-of-the-box...... car at 15V.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Cool!! I really love challenging and interesting-to-drive features in a layout and you've created a duesy there. Your whole track if full of cool aspects. Love to see more pics of it. I hope you enjoy the heck out of it!


----------



## RacerXtreme (Jan 21, 2010)

*2 oh 7*

Track grew a little bit. 

207 feet long now.


----------

